# Some Family shots (14)



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 9, 2006)

We haven't posted much in here lately, been kinda busy, so tonight I took some time to edit a few shots from this past month.. 

1 Let's start off with our 12 week old baby, Maria







2 





3 All of these first 3 were taken by Daisy.






4





5





6





7





8





9





10 Maria's first tears






11





12





13





14 and, of course, a good crying shot!






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Alison (Mar 9, 2006)

Yea!!!! New Maria pictures  She's so beautiful! My favorite of the series is #14. It's so fun watching her grow! Will you guys be at the meet up in DC in April?


----------



## Calliope (Mar 9, 2006)

My goodness, how she's grown!  She is absolutely adorable!  If you guys decide to come to the meetup after all, I might just have to come and kidnap her from you!  The expression in number 12 is priceless and she looks just like Ray in the last one!     #11 is soooo cute!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Alison

Not too sure on the meetup.. we would like to go, but so much is going on this summer, a house, a trip to Phils, and more stuff then we can afford.. might need to get Daisy a job!



			
				Calliope said:
			
		

> My goodness, how she's grown!  She is absolutely adorable!  If you guys decide to come to the meetup after all, I might just have to come and kidnap her from you!  The expression in number 12 is priceless and she looks just like Ray in the last one!     #11 is soooo cute!



The last one! well, she sure looks a lot like JM to me!  Was he in Philippines last year??


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 9, 2006)

What a nice series! She looks like her daddy in #1 too. You're lookin' mighty proud of her in #3, and Daisy looks just so happy in #5 and 6.  These pics really bring a smile to one's face.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 9, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> Thanks Alison
> 
> Not too sure on the meetup.. we would like to go, but so much is going on this summer, a house, a trip to Phils, and more stuff then we can afford.. might need to get Daisy a job!
> 
> ...


 
shhhhhhh!:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Mar 9, 2006)

Amazing series Sir Raymond.  The 12th shot, looks like Maria is tellin you to put the dang camera away.  Wow...she sure has grown. Thanks for sharing Ray....awesome stuff buddy.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone.. she is a great child, and great fun most of the time! I have another movie to share, and I will try to get it up on the website soon.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 12, 2006)

another one just for fun, Daisy on our 1st aniversry trip to Borocay


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 13, 2006)

Just comparing #1 and #3 you can see she already has your smile raymond


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh, please!
Do say you're coming to the meet-up!
I have been looking forward to meeting you for months now!
Say you will make it. Please!!!
It's supposed to be the first *Big International* TPF Meet-Up - we can't be the only ones making it "international", coming from Germany!! You *must* come and *help!*

And I want to hold this baby!
At least once, and if only for a short while!
Please!


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 13, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> And I want to hold this baby!
> At least once, and if only for a short while!
> Please!


 
Can't say no to that!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 13, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Oh, please!
> Do say you're coming to the meet-up!
> I have been looking forward to meeting you for months now!
> Say you will make it. Please!!!
> ...



We really want to go LaFoto, but I can't say for sure right now, too many things going on here., Daisy wants to bring Maria home to the Philippines this year, a house, and so much more.  I am still recovering from 7 trips to phils.


----------



## terri (Mar 14, 2006)

She is just beautiful! I love her expression in the first one.  

Sure hope you can make it, Raymond. Would love to meet you all and give Maria a kiss!


----------



## ceecookie (Mar 14, 2006)

the 2 gals look adorable...
remind me of my German fren


----------



## jocose (Mar 17, 2006)

Raymond,

Great pics...she is adorable!  I was getting a little concerned that y'all may have left the kid somewhere and forgot where since it's been so long since you posted pics of her :lmao:


----------

